# Hobie Oasis rod holders



## Dousty (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new to the site and was after some advise. I am currently in the Middle East on a deployment and have a new Hobie Oasis waiting for me when I get home. Can anyone tell me if Railblaza starports will fit on the rails of my Oasis. I have some at home but cannot measure them for obvious reasons.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Dousty

I'd hate to see your question go unanswered. I have no idea myself but you could contact a Hobie dealer and ask the question. They will have email or join the Hobie forum.

This forum is far from what it used to be and i came across your post by accident whilst checking out the background to the ex-AKFF member diaspora.

The topic of your post would best be placed in the Main section if you wish for responses from current active members of this forum.

cheers and all well with your deployment

rob


----------

